# [GEN] Haverhill officers watch for unleashed dogs, owners who fail to ... - Eagle Tri



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/6-0&fd=R&url=http://www.eagletribune.com/punewshh/local_story_126002226.html%3Fkeyword%3Dtopstory&cid=0&ei=GZIeSMHQHoiEyQSwjNCyBQ&usg=AFrqEzfX08Xz6ON-WPzBnP04zuGPH_USMA">Haverhill officers watch for unleashed dogs, owners who fail to <b>...</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Eagle Tribune, MA -</font> <nobr>13 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>It should have happened after the first <b>dog attack</b>." The city's Public Safety Committee meets tonight at 7 in the City Council office of City Hall to <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

